

16 Startups Poised to Disrupt the Education Market - lateguy
http://www.inc.com/ilan-mochari/16-startups-that-will-disrupt-the-education-market.html

======
dannyking
Founder of Accredible here, #16 on the list!

Happy to answer any questions.

